# Haven Haunts Light Show 2015



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Haven Haunts Light Show Video Projection (Adams Fam, Hotel Tran))

Here are a couple videos of my light show. More to come!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

*Haven Haunts Light Show Video Projection (Spell on you, Monster Mash))*

A couple more:


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

*Haven Haunts Light Show Video Projection (This Is Halloween, Thriller)*

Couple more:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun! Bet you have lots and lots of slow traffic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Light shows are so entertaining. Can people walking by hear the music or do they need to tune in to a station?


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Light shows are so entertaining. Can people walking by hear the music or do they need to tune in to a station?


Right now you have to tune your radio but I've had a lot of people walk by so I'm going to hook up speakers.


----------



## Caneland (Oct 10, 2015)

*Are you using LOR*

Great Show!! Are you using Light O Rama for your show?


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Caneland said:


> Great Show!! Are you using Light O Rama for your show?


Yep using Light o Rama


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it alll


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

*One more light show*

Another light show video. Beetlejuice


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Amazing! Great work, that must have taken a ton of time and effort.


----------

